

How to get started (AngularJS - from beginner to expert in 7 steps series) - bauser
http://www.ng-newsletter.com/posts/beginner2expert-how_to_start.html

======
adamnemecek
I really wish that more tutorials took the Rails tutorial approach where they
build something and explain things as they go as opposed to the 'encyclopedia
of features' approach.

~~~
rfnslyr
The only real way of learning is by doing. I took the wrong approach for two
years, read everything and anything. I learned a lot, but when I found myself
sitting down and coding I realized that it's impossible to remember everything
you've read in relation to a particular piece of code. I'm never going to
remember that snippet on page 741 or 1400 as it relates to my program because
I've only ever glanced at it.

Pick up something you are unfamiliar with, pick a small project (make a
calendar, contact form, something small), find a language you want to learn,
and get to googling/hacking away.

~~~
bauser
Agreed. I teach at a "hacker" school in SF and we strongly encourage our
students to learn through engaging. Thanks for the comment.

~~~
rfnslyr
Exactly. It's why I dropped out of school. Too much theory. I realized after
two years I knew a bit, but not REMOTELY as much as I would learn had I spent
those two years absolutely learning and implementing things _I_ wanted to do.
Not learning some deprecated language over the course of 6 months from a
"professor" who only really wants a paycheck.

------
tocomment
I'm confused how she set up the data binding? Shouldn't she have to specify
where it binds to on the back end? A database perhaps? Otherwise how to do
other users see that I've added something to the name field?

~~~
bowmessage
If you want AngularJS mixed in with a backend storage framework, I'd recommend
AngularFire

[https://github.com/firebase/angularFire](https://github.com/firebase/angularFire)

~~~
bauser
We use AngularFire currently and it is fantastic. We can't recommend it
enough.

------
tocomment
How do you handle user authentication, and management in AngularJS?

~~~
bauser
We'll address these in our next article (we get a lot of requests for handling
user auth). This series is specifically intended on introducing AngularJS to
beginner and intermediate users.

